# ftp via le finder



## tabasko (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je finis à peine d'installer mon nouvel iMac  
J'essaye de me connecter à mon ftp (ovh) via le finder dans y parvenir.
Aimant comprendre ce qui m'échappe .... je cherche toujours réponse à cette question.

Je fais :
Aller, se connecter au serveur, puis j'ai essayer

ftp.domain.com
ftp://login:password@domain.com

Au mieux cela se connecte mais cela ne me montre rien....

(Ca marche nickel sous Transmit)

Merci d'avances aux champions du monde qui vont me répondre : si çà marche avec transmit, pourquoi je lutte avec le finder en plus du fait que cela sera en lecture seul 

Merci.


----------



## hemelune (13 Décembre 2010)

essaye 

ftp://login@domain.com

et renseigne le mot de passe dans la boite de dialogue.
ps: à savoir que si ça fonctionne tu n'auras un accès qu'en lecture seul ... l'idéal reste d'utiliser un client ftp. Transmit permet également de monter un disk ftp dans le finder, (option : monter un favori comme disque).


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Décembre 2010)

voir là http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ftp-via-le-finder-177288.html


----------



## tabasko (13 Décembre 2010)

Ok merci à tous ... je vais finalement vous en dire un peu plus sur  mon problème .

J'utilise transmit pour mes besoins FTP quotidien.
Je voudrai faire une sauvegarde de mon FTP sur mon iMac. Transmit propose des options de synchronisation, mais je souhaite automatiser la tâche.

Pour des raisons historiques j'utilise "Personal Backup X" qui répond à mes besoins pour le moment, sans être ni trop compliqué, ni trop fisher price.

J'arrive pas à lui imposer l'adresse de mon FTP alors que je la configure correctement.
Le manuel utilisateur de ce logiciel m'invite à glisser/déposer à l'endroit de l'adresse de la source le lecteur réseau depuis le finder pour les usages FTP.

Comme je n'y parviens pas avec le Finder, j'ai tendance à penser que ce que mon soft essaye de faire est similaire et que cela coince. (mais tout est ok via transmit, donc pas de gros blocage).

Je reste ouvert à d'autre solution que Personal Backup X si vous en connaissez ... 
Le but étant d'avoir un logiciel qui sachent backuper de HDD à HDD mais aussi de FTP à HDD. et qui soit programmable pour fonctionner de manière autonome 

Merci


----------



## tabasko (13 Décembre 2010)

je faisais ftp.domain.com ou ftp://domain.com
.... ce soir je rentre et instinctivement je fais : ftp://ftp.domain.com 
et çà marche ... allez comprendre ...


----------

